# What are waddles?



## pearnist (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey all. Please let me know what waddles are and there purpose. I have a young rooster maybe a year old that one of the red things under his beak is drawed up and the other side is normal. 

Thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its wattles. But I will admit that my fingers automatically want to type waddles.

Try this link, I like it. Its clean and clear and if you're like me will have to refer back to it from time to time.

http://www.extension.org/pages/65352/external-anatomy-of-poultry-kept-on-small-or-backyard-flocks:-chicken


----------



## pearnist (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks. That is really great info. But it still didn't tell me what wattles are used for. I just want to make sure there is no issue with his one drawn up. Thanks again.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They serve multiple purposes. One is attracting a female. Others are heat dissipation, identifying age and health. On health, a pale wattle can indicate illness or excess stress. 

What do you mean about the one wattle? A pic is helpful. It could have been an early injury as a cause. A birth defect. Disease is low on the list.


----------



## pearnist (Apr 7, 2014)

Ok thanks I will try to get a picture soon. The man I gut him from did tell me he was attacked by a dog so that may be the reason. But I will get pic. Thanks


----------

